# PI-IBS AND IBS-D CURED



## HealthyRunner (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi there, quick background.
I am an extremely healthy person that eats a mostly a Vegetarian diet, no lactose and very little processed foods. I also was working out 5 times a week and cycled very
regularly.
In June 2014 my boyfriend and I went to a street fair, we shared a couple food samples, I played a few games and that was it. A day and a half after that I started to get a fever, aches, very bad stomach cramps. Then the diarrhea began, and last 10 days. About 5-12 times a day. It was a bad case of viral gastroenteritis. By the 10th day I was convinced that someone was very wrong with me and spent my time worrying about if I have crohns or something. I also spent hours on the internet(Very bad idea) looking at possible illnesses and conditions. As time went on my bowel movements stayed quite mushy and inconsistant with a high level of urgency as soon as I woke up.I had very few solid bm in the last 6 months. It would always be a fluffy kinda normal one then 10 ?minutes later it would be a very urgent pile of mush. This everyday routine began to make my already lifetime anxiety worst and vice versa. I blame the lack of recovery on my constant worrying and hypochondria. 
so I first came across IBS when searching the web for answers and was very upset that I could possibly have something with "no cure". Especially going from extremely healthy regular looking bm. 
After this I went and had a broad scale stool test and a hydrogen breath test. No SIBO, parasite, blood, mucus, cdifff, or anything. They couldnt find anything at all. I was relieved but wanting answers. The doctors were no help at all.so once again I searched the internet. I try manyyyy different things. Peppermint oil pills for any bacteria overgrowth. Tumeric pills for inflammation,l-glutamaine for inflammation and rebuilding my intestinal lining, very high levels on calcium to bulk and bind stool, align for 4 months, vitamin b-12 in case of a deficiency, omega fish oil, vitamin e,chewable DGL for ulcers, different cheap acidophillus,digestive enzymes for leaky gut, low food map, anxiety meds(natural). Literally everythinggggg! With no long standing results. I had given up and started to read "just live with it" forums. Which mad me very anxious and upset. Which would make the diarrhea worse. I then came across PI-IBS, and was for sure this was me. My bout of very bad food poisoning threw off my everything, fried the nerve endings and killed all my good bacteria. 
After reading everything out there (which is hardly nothing compared to general IBS) I was sure. This condition usually last 6minths to 5 years with most getting better in the 2 year range. Anxiety and anxious people are way more likely to get PI-IBS. 
I was just continuing to live with my gurgling gut after every meal, very bad gas and morning diarrhea (always only once a day). This is when I came across very high quality probotoics in my grocery stores organic refrigerated area. A brand called Renew Life they had about 5 different kinds of probotics. 10-100 billion counts with 10-12 different strains in each. Align has only 1 billion per capsule. And is not refrigerated. This is key, live bacteria need a cool environment. So after see these, and there prices I went home and read over 200 amazing reviews on these products. The next day I went back and opted for the ultimate flora colon care 80 billion one. This capsule is my saving grace, and cure. No more diarrhea, gurgling, less gas and no urgency. Gone. It took one full day to notice the results. Thank goodness.

Please please please try this product, it is expensive($50 for 30 caps so a months worth) but who cares if you feel great.

Tara


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm glad you found that a probiotic helped you. You don't mention whether or not you were actually diagnosed with IBS.....????? Were you?


----------



## HealthyRunner (Dec 24, 2014)

I was diagnosed with PI-IBS, or thats the best guess by my doctor


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok.. and yes it is true many with PI IBS can go into remission spontaneously. And of course some can manage things with different treatments. So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

Healthy runner - Just wanted to check if you are still feeling good with Renew Life which you were taking ? Can you give more inputs on how product performed and are you happy with the results ? Thanks


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

I took Ultimate Flora 80 Billion, and it didn't work. Took them for a few months, twice a day. I even had a month where I just threw every probiotic I could at it. That included Ultimate Flora, Align, and around 4 other products, including one with "soil organisms" and another that's "enteric coated" to survive stomach acid. Also, I even had one experiment where I first used an herbal antibiotic program (reported in a peer reviewed scientific journal to be better than rifaximin) for one entire month (the same as in the journal study) to supposedly kill everything off, and then followed up with tons of probiotics. Results? Nothing worked. Everyone is different.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Steve for your feedback. I brought U.Flora 50b which is pretty expensive and not at all happy with the first one I had. I was feeling quite uncomfortable ( slight burning sensation at chest and stomach ) and have been able to get courage to pop another one. Lets see..I am not very hopeful with these Probiotics.

If it comes to that I'll prefer to have plain Kefir once in while instead of these capsules.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

One other thing. Just because a probiotic product claims it has some giant number of billions of bacteria, there's no requirement that it is true. The government doesn't regulate it. So what you actually get is anyone's guess. There could be 80 billion bacteria or zero. Sometimes independent labs will analyze it at the request of the companies. And I believe the company that markets Ultimate Flora claimed to have done that. I didn't look into the results. But what I do know is that Align is one of the only ones that has actually published studies which count how many microorganisms reach the customer. What they did was to have people actually buy Align in stores and then immediately take it to a lab for analysis. They count how many bacteria there are at that time, not at the manufacturer's site before it's shipped, but after it gets into the customer's hands. And they put an expiration date on it. That means the bacteria count is good all the way until that date. I'm not sure if Ultimate Flora has done anything quite as rigorous as that. I think Align is something like 1 billion when the customer actually gets it, so for Ultimate Flora to claim 80 billion, it seems a bit high.

Here's something I always wondered. Is it possible to culture your own bacteria at home? Take one of those Align pills or something, empty it into a pasteurized milk and sugar solution, heat at room temperature or something for 24 hours, and my guess is that you'd have tons more bacteria. Or you'd die of food poisoning. Either way.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

Steve - Thanks for info about Probiotics pills.

You get yogurt starter http://www.amazon.com/Yogourmet-Freeze-Dried-Yogurt-Starter/dp/B001GVIS4M at Whole food stores which are basically live Probiotics. People use them all the time to make their own yogurt with this live culture.

Youtube is filled with such videos. All you need is Yogurt starter from some one and milk. Only issue is that it may not contain variety of bacteria as these Probiotic companies claim to carry.

Lifeway Kefir however has 12 strains and is lactose free and at the moment I am leaning more towards that product.


----------

